# How is this classical turkish music?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

How is this classical turkish music?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you make this?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Did you make this?


No I didn't. It is a makam in classical turkish music.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Wait, does "how is this classical Turkish music?" mean what do we think of it? I initially thought you were asking something like "in what sense is this Turkish Classical?"

I like it. Unfamiliar to me, but interesting. Is the background part of the music also traditional? That sounds more modern/Western.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Wait, does "how is this classical Turkish music?" mean what do we think of it? I initially thought you were asking something like "in what sense is this Turkish Classical?"
> 
> I like it. Unfamiliar to me, but interesting. Is the background part of the music also traditional? That sounds more modern/Western.


I mean how you find it, how it sounds to you.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That sounds like a good player; he's got a lot of facility. The scale is different; the scale is exotic. It sounds like:

1-b2-M3-4-5-b6-b7.

The b2 is very sharp compared to an ET second;

the M3 is flatter than our ET, and is probably a "just" third (14 cents flat from ET);

the fourth is very slightly flat, not more than a couple of cents;

the fifth is probably "just," or 2 cents flat from ET, which might account for the discrepancy in the 4th, since these intervals are inversions of each other.

The b6 and b7 sound normal to me.

If I'm going to listen to melodic, non-functional foreign music, I would prefer Indian music, although I have a CD by Talip Ozkan which I really like:














 (audio from the album)





 (video of him playing)

I heard he passed in 2010.

BTW, there is a syntax problem with your English.

We would normally only say "How is the…" when referring to the quality of something: a food item ("How is your broccoli?") or a show ("How is the show?"), i.e., ""How do you like this?" or "Do you like this?"

It would have been preferable to say, "What do you think of this Turkish music?" or "Do you like this Turkish music?"


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats not classical music. Just Turkish music.



atsizat said:


> How is this classical turkish music?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

atsizat said:


> How is this classical turkish music?


As an aficionado of classic cante flamenco, I am partial to musics of this sort. Thank you for posting this example of yet another unfamiliar instrument being played by someone who knows it well.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Nevum said:


> Thats not classical music. Just Turkish music.


It is a makam in classical Turkish music. It is Hicaz Makam in classical Turkish music.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Nevum said:


> Thats not classical music. Just Turkish music.


You're from Chicago.

Classical: Conforming to the best authority in literature and art; chaste; pure; refined; as, a classical style.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Thats not classical music. Just Turkish music.


That's why I asks if O.P wrote it himself.


----------

